# 05 3.2 Skid plate removal



## country1911 (Apr 11, 2009)

I just need to know what tool i need to remove the rear screws/bolts. They look like they are inverted 12 points but I need to know what size and where can I find them. 
TIA


----------



## kenghh (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: 05 3.2 Skid plate removal (country1911)*

Where I got my set from:
http://www.autodax.com/catalog...id=44


----------



## Kammer (Apr 14, 2000)

*Re: 05 3.2 Skid plate removal (kenghh)*

Which size triple square is it?
Also, it would be nice if someone could point out exactly which bolts to remove in order to drop the belly pan on the 3.2 Mk1 cars. That car is just off of warranty recently, and I've not changed my own oil yet on it. I seem to recall there being some large bolts and weird tools like this needed...


----------



## country1911 (Apr 11, 2009)

I also would like to know which size it is.
On my car there are 6 bolts across the front and then the 2 triple square on the rear. However it looks as if there could be two more on the rear that are missing on my car. 
Thanks for the help!
Also, how often do you use the other triple squares in the kit? Is it worthwile to purchase the entire kit or just the size I need for the skid plate?


_Modified by country1911 at 9:08 AM 4-25-2009_


----------



## ganbaru (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: 05 3.2 Skid plate removal (Kammer)*

The triple square size is 14mm. Another source is ZDMak Tools, but they have the same set for the same price. I don't remember the exact count and tools sizes needed, but there are about twenty fasteners to remove to get the belly pan off- very frustrating. The triple square is the only one that is out of the ordinary- the rest are hex head bolts, torx, and some quarter turn fasteners lurking in the wheel well. Order some extra Zen before you reinstall the pan- getting everything to align is an out of body experience. Audi made this way too hard- even the triple square bolts seem to be there to drive you to the dealer. I also have a 2004 R32 with the same engine, and the belly pan removal is far simpler. You will spend more time fiddling with the pan on the TT than doing the oil change, but I refuse to pay the dealer for this. (You will also need a 36mm socket to get the oil filter cap off. The VR6 oil filter is just the fiber insert- about half the filter housing is cast with the crankcase and the bottom half is a plastic cap, which includes a nice drain plug to get most of the oil out before you pull the cap. Check the VW R32 pages for a DIY on the oil change- you can see pictures to get familiar before you slide under the car.)


----------



## country1911 (Apr 11, 2009)

Awesome, thanks. Like I said, my car is missing some fasteners for the belly pan. 
So it is off to the store I go to get some triple squares.


----------



## Kammer (Apr 14, 2000)

*Re: 05 3.2 Skid plate removal (ganbaru)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ganbaru* »_there are about twenty fasteners to remove to get the belly pan off

Anyone care to take a pic of the car up on a lift and add arrows pointing to the fasteners that need to be removed? It would be a good addition to the FAQ...








I'll find out soon, but the 3.2 TT might just have the most difficult-to-remove belly pan of any car I've owned. My A4 has a tricky one, but I've good that down pat now. The .:R32 is easy - just the center section comes out. I remember on my old 97 Jetta GLX, there was no belly pan, and I could change the oil in about 5 minutes.


----------



## Kammer (Apr 14, 2000)

*Re: 05 3.2 Skid plate removal (Kammer)*

Bump:

_Quote, originally posted by *Kammer* »_Anyone care to take a pic of the car up on a lift and add arrows pointing to the fasteners that need to be removed?

Does this exist in diagram or text form in the Bentley? I have Bentleys for my other cars, but not for the TT yet.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: 05 3.2 Skid plate removal (Kammer)*

There are 15 torx-head screws, just get under the car and remove them, you're not going to screw anything up


----------

